# Speaker holes



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

What's the best way to cut speaker holes? Any other techniques to consider? Thanks.


----------



## Forcefed (Aug 5, 2016)

Jig saw with appropriate blade if space allows, or holesaw bit run backwards until your through the gel coat to prevent chipping of gel coat. Also helps to blue tape gel coat face surface to avoid scratches from jigsaw base.


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

Another option, though it takes a while, is to use a rotozip (preferable) or a dremel with the radius cut tool. Makes a perfect circle. This works better if you are cutting through uncored glass. It takes longer and a couple bits to make it through a cored bulkhead. 

The hole saws are also good, but they can be expensive for the hole size required for speakers. 

The jig saw is fast, but it can be difficult to make a nice circle because you may not have clearance for you and the saw's casing for a 360 degrees cut.

It kind of depends on what tools you already have.

This is key: If you are cutting holes in a cored bulkhead, you will want to take the time to seal up the exposed core before installing the speakers. A couple ways to do this; remove a little bit (1/8"-1/4" of foam around the circumference of the hole, then you can mix up some thickened epoxy and spread it around the circumference as best you can to seal the coring. You can also use some fiberglass resin to do this. Then give the expoxy or resin a clean up sanding and if you are looking for pretty, coat the hole circumference with some 2-part epoxy paint (rustoleum has some cheap 2-part epoxys that are fine for hidden low wear areas like this). You will want to tape up as much as you possibly can around the cutting areas: 1 for laying out and marking your holes and 2 to protect teh gel coat from chipping and run-off of any epoxy/resin/paint.


----------

